# can you hunt coyotes in the rain



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

can you hunt coyotes in the rain :sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Go about 25 topics down on the page and the same ? was asked and had like 10 replys.

Good Luck
Matt


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37724


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Why would you want to?

I dunno if it would work cuz it doesnt rain in southern california; 10mph wind is considered a "storm" :toofunny:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

SoCal Kid, I've killed a few coyotes in a southern California rain, even a southern California snow, that's a good reason to go. 
It don't rain in southern California? I seen it rain more then 30" one year, seen the wind blow over 100mph at the base of Cajon pass. I even seen it snow everywhere in and around LA. :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah Danny grew up there, he should know! (I got an A on that biography I wrote on you, btw! )


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You know I'm just having fun joking around,  even if it's true. Hunting in a light rain can be very rewarding, same goes for a light snow.

I don't expect anybody to know about it snowing all over LA. Hell, they'd have to be my age to remember that :lol:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Can you? Yes.
Does it work? Arguable.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Arguable? Yeah, you can agrue about anything, but well it have merit?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

What is your hidden meaning behind that post Danny?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

None, you can agrue about anything, dosen't mean it's always worth agruing about. 
That's what I ment by merit, is it worth aguring about in the first place? No hidden meanings, just internet talk. :lol: Besides, I'm always bored this time of the year, arn't you?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

No falconryman, you can't hunt coyotes in the rain. On Page 23 of the ND Hunting, Fishing and Trapping Guide, it specifically states it is illegal to hunt coyotes in the rain.

In Minnesota, same thing, according to the state Hunting Guide on Page 17, it is against the law to hunt coyotes in the rain, although you can hunt them in sunny, cloudy, windy and snowy weather.

Ditto for Saskatchewan: "It is illegal to hunt, shoot, wound, trail, decoy.....coyotes in the rain".

And for the greatest authority on the subject, please refer to the Bible, Page 968, New Testament: "And the Lord said, Thou shalt not hunt coyotes in the rain".

So there you have it, falconryman, you can't hunt coyotes in the rain. Yer welcome.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

My season never ends here. But my schooling stands in the way of me getting out until this weekend. I'm bored, but never for long Danny


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

The bible? New Testament, page 968..........Holy Cow.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

!LOL! Thats GREAT sask!


----------

